# Tumbler



## seawolf (Jun 26, 2011)

This is an idea I have been kicking around. The idea is to tumble pins and other small items in the sulfuric cell without creating a faraday cage. It uses a crystal lite container with six wires cut from the center of coax ran through the bottom and up the sides tied in place in three places and folded over on the end outside. # 4 copper wire is run down the center of the container and through the bottom and the lid of the container.
The container has many less than 1/16 inch holes drilled into it to allow the acid to flow through and to allow it to drain.
The stands are made from an acid resistant plastic. The stand on the left is drilled to allow the # 4 copper wire to fit and hold it in place bringing the bottom third of the container into the acid. The stand on the right is notched and has a groove for the # 4 copper wire to lay in. the top of each stand is also notched to provide support while the acid drains back into the pan.
Power to the # 4 copper is supplied by putting a thin piece of sheet copper on a clothes pin so it lightly grips the copper wire. The six copper wires are soldered to the bottom end of the # 4 copper and should not enter the acid.
A 12 volt DC window actuator and a rheostat switch connected to a short rubber hose will turn the drum at about 10 - 15 RPM. The rubber hose will allow the drum to be lifted to the upper notch as the acid drains back into the pan and continue turning. A second pan and stands can be used to do the first rinse of the drum and contents the lid removed and the contents poured into another screen for final rinse.
The pans and other parts are all as shown on Lasersteves site. I am hoping this will allow me to strip about ½ pound of pins or other small parts at a time.
Mark


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 26, 2011)

LOL....
That looks familiar.
Me and a friend built a couple of these a couple of years ago.He used a rotisserie from a bar-b-q grill and it worked perfectly.He sent his to me and I packed mine away.


----------



## 4metals (Jun 26, 2011)

There was a post and some pictures of that setup which I can't seem to relocate, do you know where it was?


----------



## qst42know (Jun 26, 2011)

Firewalker posted a video of his in action. Though I think he pulled it for some reason.


----------



## seawolf (Jun 26, 2011)

The one firewalker had was a lot bigger if a person has a large amount of pins to do his would work several pounds at a time and used a lot more acid. I think it also required a different power supply.
Mark


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 26, 2011)

qst42know said:


> Firewalker posted a video of his in action.


What happened was,another member had posted the video on youtube,without asking firewalker first,and firewalker got upset over that and asked that it be removed.
He feels the same way I do about recovering and refining.......which is,I don't mind helping or teaching people that have found the forum and need help,however,by posting things like that out in the open like youtube,will only draw more people to this field,hence making the competition that much more fierce.
I've known the member that posted it on youtube,for a long time,and they meant no harm whatsoever,but I kind of see where firewalker would not want it available on youtube.
I have pics and the video here somewhere,I talk to firewalker every morning,so I will ask him if he minds if I repost that stuff for you guys.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jun 26, 2011)

qst42know said:


> Firewalker posted a video of his in action. Though I think he pulled it for some reason.



Here's the thread:
http://www.goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=40&t=5092&start=0

Here's some photos of his setup that still work on the original thread:
http://s595.photobucket.com/albums/tt36/firewalker31/?albumview=slideshow
http://s595.photobucket.com/albums/tt36/firewalker31/?action=view&current=b.flv
http://s595.photobucket.com/albums/tt36/firewalker31/?action=view&current=b009.flv

After some changes:
http://s595.photobucket.com/albums/tt36/firewalker31/3rd%20run/
http://s595.photobucket.com/albums/tt36/firewalker31/?action=view&current=e.flv

Here's a commercial version someone made:
http://www.nulltime.com/zincplating/shop_setup/plating_barrel/how_its_made/index.html
http://www.nulltime.com/zincplating/site_map.html


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 26, 2011)

Awesome,now I don't have to figure out where all the pics are.
Thanks Chris.


----------

